# Advice Needed - adapter chain?



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

I have two vga monitors, and no money to buy a new one. I have a computer with an asus M2A - which has video out of vga, dvi-d, and hdmi. I've done a little research and found that vga to dvi-d 'adapters' cost upwards of $200, so I won't be going that route. 
I found an adapter that is female dvi-i to male hdmi. So I was thinking if i took that, and a female vga to male dvi-i, I could hook my second monitor into the hdmi port on the pc.

Has anyone tried this or know of any reason it won't work. Its my job's money and I can't go buy the adapter (even though its 12 bucks) without knowing that it will work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry but that won't work. HDMI is digital, vga is analog. You will need a converter.

Thread moved to ""Computers".


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Greg, Welcome to the Shack.
How about a little more info,....I'm not really clear on what you are trying to do. 
Do you need both monitors hooked up to one computer? I assume both monitors are CRT with VGA connection?
I have no first hand experience with this board, but you should be able to use dual monitors as it supports dual video mode between DVI, VGA and HDMI in any combination.
One monitor plugged into the VGA port and one `$10-$15 DVI to VGA adapter on the motherboards DVI port then plug the second monitor into that.
Check out 1-35 of your Aus M2A manual for more info.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

They're even cheaper than $10-15! Just search for a "DVI to VGA adapter" at your favorite electronics shop. At Newegg they're around $3-4. :T

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998101

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814999201


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the response guys.

The problem is that the DVI port on the motherboard is DVI-D. It does not have the 4 pins around the large flat pin like a DVI-I does, and has additional pins in the middle area. So those adapters will not work. I have also been unable to find a DVI-D to DVI-I adapter. I happen to have a dvi-d cable and a vga to dvi-i adapter just sitting around and neither helps me in my situation.
Both monitors are crt vga only.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The DVI-D on the motherboard is digital only and can't be adapted to vga without a converter. There will be no cheap solution to connect your vga monitors using either DVI-D or HDMI outputs from the motherboard.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Thank you... bummer! :gah:


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10114

hdfury

Is this the type of adapter you were looking for. (not the cheapest)


----------

